# Impossible d'acheter sur Mac App Store



## Flo... (24 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je me décide enfin à utiliser le Mac App Store afin de télécharger Twitter... seulement lorsque je clique sur "gratuit", ça me dit ça : 

"Pour pouvoir effectuer des achats, vous devez saisir votre Identifiant Apple et votre mot de passe, cliquer sur Données de facturation et vérifier vos informations de paiement."

Je rentre donc mon mot de passe dans le champ "Mot de passe", mais rien ne se passe... 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution? J'ai essayé de passer par "Voir mon compte" et ça m'affiche bien mes données de facturation etc... mais rien pour les confirmer.

Merci d'avance

Flo...


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Flo... a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me décide enfin à utiliser le Mac App Store afin de télécharger Twitter... seulement lorsque je clique sur "gratuit", ça me dit ça :
> 
> ...



Bonsoir Flo,

Quand t'es sur le logiciel Mac App Store, tu vas dans l'onglet "Store", puis "Voir mon compte" et là quand tu tapes identifiant et mot de passe rien ne s'affiche dans le logiciel?? C'est ça?


----------



## Flo... (24 Mars 2011)

Dp.hermes a dit:


> Bonsoir Flo,
> 
> Quand t'es sur le logiciel Mac App Store, tu vas dans l'onglet "Store", puis "Voir mon compte" et là quand tu tapes identifiant et mot de passe rien ne s'affiche dans le logiciel?? C'est ça?



Non, quand je fais cette manip là, ça m'affiche mon compte, avec les coordonnées bancaires, etc....

Seulement, quand je veux télécharger une app, genre twitter, je clique sur "gratuit", et ça me demande de verifier mes données de facturation, donc j'entre mes identifiants, et quand je clique sur "données de facturation", rien ne se passe et je reste sur la page des applications.

EDIT : ne cherchez plus ça marche soudainement, je n'ai rien touché mais bon..!


----------



## Dp.hermes (24 Mars 2011)

Flo... a dit:


> Non, quand je fais cette manip là, ça m'affiche mon compte, avec les coordonnées bancaires, etc....
> 
> Seulement, quand je veux télécharger une app, genre twitter, je clique sur "gratuit", et ça me demande de verifier mes données de facturation, donc j'entre mes identifiants, et quand je clique sur "données de facturation", rien ne se passe et je reste sur la page des applications.
> 
> EDIT : ne cherchez plus ça marche soudainement, je n'ai rien touché mais bon..!



C'était sûrement un petit problème de connexion avec le serveur...
Content que ça marche pour toi.
@+


----------

